
The Panama Papers prove it: we can afford a universal basic income - csantini
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/apr/07/panama-papers-taxes-universal-basic-income-public-services?CMP=fb_gu
======
pink_dinner
This is such a simplistic view of UBI.

In the short-term, it might work. In the long-term, you will have more people
relying on the income and less people paying anything back into the system.

We should be enpowering people to get some sort of an education, learn a new
skill, and make a living. Not creating more wage-slaves that will only be a
burden on everyone.

On top of all this, companies and the wealthy would most likely move if they
had to pay a tax rate that is this excessive.

What we really need to be doing is looking over our tax laws and figuring out
a happy medium that will keep the people with the most money from leaving in
droves.

I feel like there is a tendency to punish anyone with money.

~~~
a3n
Have you ever changed jobs because you wanted more money?

I imagine lots of people would want more than 12,000/year.

